# Backup - OpenLDAP - LMDB Backend



## Leander (May 29, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out the best & and safest way to back[]up my DB while not turning off the slapd(8) service at the same time. As far as I understood, the .mdb file where the DB data is stored in, seems always consi_s_tent?! So, a simple `cp -a /var/openLDAP /var/backups/OpenLDAP_Backup` should do the job, right? But I guess I have to shutdown slapd at least for the rollback, right? This just sounds too easy/good to be true!?!

Here they talk about a_n_ atomic hot backup cabability: http://symas.com/mdb/. And here they also seem to confirm my theory: http://www.openldap.org/lists/openldap- ... 00229.html.

Is this correct, or is there a better way of taking backups while slapd(8) is runnung?
Thanks


----------



## Oko (Jun 5, 2014)

OpenLDAP supports replication with slurpd. I run OpenBSD version of LDAP server which is bare bone comparing to OpenLDAP but if I was running OpenLDAP master/slave setup would be must.


----------

